

You're just making excuses - Swizec
http://excid3.com/blog/maybe-youre-just-making-excuses/

======
_delirium
The Jobs example is pretty strange. He was already a gazillionaire by the time
he returned to Apple a second time, so that's not really much of a case study
in _achieving_ success.

His initial success was not really a nose-to-the-grindstone kind. He spent
some years bouncing between part-time college, traveling to India to seek
enlightenment, working on and off at Atari (where he paid Woz to do some of
that work for him!), doing some LSD, miscellaneous other stuff. Then co-
founded a company with Woz that got big within about a year.

 _After_ that he seems to have developed perfectionist workaholic kind of
habits, which is an odd case of a slacker who made it big, and _then_ became
hard-working. Strange trajectory.

~~~
excid3
It's a different type/level of success that he achieved the second go around.

~~~
_delirium
That's true, but I think not really a major problem to be solved: the question
of how to achieve even more success when you have $100m+ in the bank is: 1)
not one most people are likely to have; and 2) not really all that hard,
because there are a lot of opportunities if you have that kind of cash.

The _hard_ problem is making the first million, which as Jobs shows, comes in
a lot of strange ways.

~~~
excid3
Definitely agreed, and maybe it was a bad example. I was just trying to point
out different angles.

